# Hard Times Loads of Points What Do I Do?



## john storey

We brought in to DVC around 8 years ago, times were good & nobody had ever heard of 'sub prime loans', bank closures & all that was to follow. We brought 600 points & began to enjoy the most luxurious holidays, often spending 3 to 4 weeks touring around the resorts staying in lovely large 1,2 & 3 bed properties.
Alas 2 years ago it all went 'pop', the business I had worked for for 40 years went under, what do we do now? We had already booked our holiday for 2010 so that was OK, however 2011 was a no go so we banked the points although paying the annual dues was tough. We are now into 2012 & are debating what to do (we now have 1200 points sitting waiting to use). We really would like to go this year as we miss Florida dreadfully, but the most time we could get off is the normal 2 weeks still leaving loads of points left. Any ideas on how to handle this.


----------



## wilma-bride

Your best bet would be to try and rent your points.  There is a point rental 'board' here on the DIS with a Q&A thread, which you would need to read.  There are always people wanting to rent points, though.

Another option might be to use your points for something which might not always be considered the best value, such as a cruise, and treat yourself to a high category cabin.


----------



## Samaya

john storey said:


> Any ideas on how to handle this.



Renting your points is an option, you can try it yourself on this website at http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29 

Or if you don't want the hassle try David's Vacation Club Rental's which has a link also from the Disboards web site at http://www.dvcrequest.com/disney_vacation_club_members.htm

David will do all the work of renting your point's and I think you will receive about $10 per point. 

Not use David myself but he does have great feedback and lots of valuable info on his site.

Try renting the banked points from 2011 that you won't be using yourself this year and if the renting goes well, rent some of the 2012 points later in the year so to help pay for the 2013 annual dues. Then bank the 2012 points you don't use into 2013 and hopefully things might change a little and for the better by then.

Good luck if you rent and for 2012.


----------



## Princess_Melanie

Hi there,

Bit late posting a reply - no internet at a new house we bought last June - don't ask!! - we were in a similar situation - not as many points, but getting to WDW every year for a 3 week break was fantastic....till we bought a house and took a year off going to WDW which we both didn't mind as it meant we had our 1st home together...then I was made redundant at Christmas 2011 - and although DBF can handle all the bills - the 1st thing to be put on hold was our vacations!!

Basically - we had a friend in the US who was going to rent our points that HAD to be used up this year but they got a great deal with free dining etc and decided not to rent - fair play.  So we looked at what to do with the points...a bit of playing around, tightening our belts in other expenses (like still not getting TV and internet at the house) and we're looking at a fab stay in Hong Kong!!  Using the points for a Disney hotel (park tix thrown in) and having a great time in Hong Kong while not spending the usual £2000-£3000 we would when in Orlando   I know it means it won't be the luxurious Big Hong Kong vacation we'd always wanted to have, but at least we can go, it's not out of our budget if we're careful and we still get a Disney fix!!

Just a thought but maybe there are some options for travelling further afield on the DVC points such as a cruise (as mentioned above) or the Disney Collection?


----------



## starry_solo

Rent your points.  Supposedly, it is a better buy to rent your points and pay cash for cruise reservations.

And, what would probably be better is to TRANSFER your points to someone (after being paid $10-11 per point).  That way, you don't have to deal with the hassle of making changes to reservations, etc.

I don't know what you own at, but there are lots of people on the boards (and another disney forum) that look for transfers of points too.  Make sure they pay for any fees.


----------



## happyj

Reading your thread and wondered what you decided to do? With that many points I would of thought you could of rented enough to pay for flights


----------



## Revtel

We have rented our points a couple of times with Dave's DVC Rentals.

All works very smoothly, and you will receive $10 per point - half when the booking is made, and the balance when the guest checks in at Disney.

You still have to pay the dues, but with 600 points, that should give you a clear profit of around $3000 each year on your points. Of course, by the time you exchange for real money, it's a bit less and technically, I think the income is taxable.

In any event, don't sell unless you really have to. Seriously expensive!


----------



## john storey

Thanks for all your responses to my post. Well I ended up dealing with David's Rentals, renting out the 600+ points that I had spare, this enabled us to go to Florida in april (paid for our flights) & have a wonderful 17 day break. I have also managed to pay off next years dues in advance so giving us a 2 year lifeline. The rental process was fairly easy & I strongly recomend David's services. Work wise I am finding it difficult to say the least, after working for 42 years without ever being out of work it is a huge shock to the system to wake up each day & wonder if anything could turn up. Managing to find various gardening projects which pay for essentials/etc, also enjoying a stress free life not having to worry about employing 22 staff. Thanks again, be lucky, regards John.


----------



## Samaya

john storey said:


> Thanks for all your responses to my post. Well, I ended up dealing with David's Rentals, renting out the 600+ points that I had spare, this enabled us to go to Florida in april (paid for our flights) & have a wonderful 17 day break. I have also managed to pay off next years dues in advance so giving us a 2 year lifeline. The rental process was fairly easy & I strongly recommend David's services. Work wise I am finding it difficult to say the least, after working for 42 years without ever being out of work it is a huge shock to the system to wake up each day & wonder if anything could turn up. Managing to find various gardening projects which pay for essentials/etc, also enjoying a stress free life not having to worry about employing 22 staff. Thanks again, be lucky, regards John.



Sorry to hear that work is still a problem but good to hear that you rented and used that payment towards a holiday and next years dues. 

As you've just experienced, it quiet easy to rent with David's Rentals but if next year you still have more spare time than you need then you might want to research renting your spare points yourself. 

That way you should be able to make at least one if not two more dollars per point and with up to 600 points that should compensate you for the extra time that a private rental will take.

And if so, then would suggest in your position it might be best to only offer at first a minimum rental of 300 plus points and see how you get on, otherwise you might end up renting in small amounts and could have well over 10 rentals. A 40 point rental could be as time consuming as a 400 point rental.

So even though you might not have any current points to rent, keep checking the rental boards for tips and current rental prices and make sure of the pit falls such as a late cancellation, etc. Also, try to rent at the beginning of your user year, so start placing rental ads at least 3-4 months before your user year begins.

Good luck with your projects, hope work improves and you can enjoy the stress free life a little more,

Best wishes for the future, 

Regards Samaya.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Thats good news you managed to rent out your points.  Hope you gave better luck on the job front.


----------

